# Exactly How Safe is Creatine Monohydrate?



## JTrollerb (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,

I just purchased a bottle of creatine monohydrate from GNC.  Now I'm reading that it can cause cancer and other serious conditions??  

Can anyone provide some more health information on creatine?  Thank you!!


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

It is safe...SAFE.  Creatine is found in natural foods that you eat everyday, just not at high enough levels to do what you want it to do for weightlifting.


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

JTrollerb said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased a bottle of creatine monohydrate from GNC.  Now I'm reading that it can cause cancer and other serious conditions??
> 
> Can anyone provide some more health information on creatine?  Thank you!!



stop reading whatever rubbish publication that is claiming that creatine causes cancer.  creatine is one of only a few supplements that are completely safe and proven effective through medical study


----------



## SlimShady (Feb 15, 2005)

I think he may have read it here.

 That guy was only joking. 

  Like others have said, creatine is safe. It's a worthwhile supp.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 15, 2005)

I bet, depending on the grade of the product, Creatine could cause some form of cancer if you didn't drink water.  (that is if you liver doesn't fail first)

Most monohydrates have a sand like grain to them.  I'm sure that could irritate linings of the intestinal tract.  Especially if you use the product for several times a day without sufficient water.  

Otherwise, I don't see how it could be considered a carcinogen(sp) .  I bet corn husks could do the same thing  

Anything can cause cancer.  As a matter of fact, I have seen an article that claims frequent hair brushing causes cancer.  Everything in moderation man!  DRINK WATER.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 15, 2005)

Life causes cancer. Live it while you can.


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 15, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Life causes cancer. Live it while you can.


 This is what I tell people. Im pretty sure typing right now is putting me at risk for some sort of cancer so I better stop.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 16, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I think he may have read it here.
> 
> That guy was only joking.
> 
> Like others have said, creatine is safe. It's a worthwhile supp.


----------



## brogers (Feb 16, 2005)

Just about everything is safe when used right.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 16, 2005)

would u reccomend just taking a creatine monohydrate alone after a work out(with water of course). or do u need something for the Insulin spike, so take it with something like gatorade.
i took cell tech and liked it..but dont want to spend all that money and have come to agree with alot of members on their oppinions of muscle tech. products.
is the reg. creatine monohydrate just as good if not better than cell tech. or do u need to concauct a creatine/dextrose blend.??


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

I better stop blowing my creatine then, huh?


----------



## gococksDJS (Feb 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I better stop blowing my creatine then, huh?


 That's not creatine ive been selling you Flex.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 16, 2005)

No, Creatine is best taken through the nostrils.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 16, 2005)

lol..but for real.. can i get a real response to my question guys, please.


----------



## Streetman (Feb 17, 2005)

take your creatine with a PWO that spikes your insulin.  I just mix up protein powder, dextrose and multodextrin.  Maybe add a dash of salt too.  Why?  Just read this.  http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/windowofopportunity.php


----------



## JTrollerb (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!  I now feel much better about using the Creatine!!


----------

